# Unterschied zw. Retail und nicht Retail beim Festplattenkauf



## Gizem (11. September 2003)

Einen schönen Guten Abend,

ich möchte eine zweite Festplatte kaufen. Es gibt sogenannte "Retail"-Pakete (auch Kit genannt) und andere nicht Retail-Pakete. Kennt jemand den Unterschied?

Nicht Retail-Pakete sind günstiger. Falls ich eine Festplatte ohne Retailpackung kaufe, gibt es die Gefahr, dass ich danach mehr als das ersparte Geld ausgeben muss, um Kleinteile zu besorgen?

Ich habe einen Dell-PC, in den ich schon einige Male eine zweite Festplatte angeschlossen hatte - zwecks Datentransfer. Das ging problemlos. Ich musste die Zweite nur an das bereitstehende Datenkabel anschliessen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Retailpaketen und/oder nicht Retailpaketen? Speziell interessiert mich die Festplatten mit 7200 rpm und 8 MB Cache von den Firmen Maxtor und Western Digital.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Antworten.

Gizem


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Also, an Festplatten ist der Unterschied immer recht schwer zu erklären, aber im Allgemeinen gilt:
Retail: Mit so nem hübsch bunt bedruckten Pappkarton, Anleitungen Zubehör und so weiter.
Das Gegenteil heißt BULK und bedeutet meist das es sich nur um das Gerät handelt. Ich glaube aber, dass sachen wie Treiber da auch mitgeliefert werden.
Bei einer Festplatte dürfte es kein Problem darstellen eine nicht Retail Version zu kaufen, da eigentlich(Kabel ist ja vorhanden) nur 4 Schrauben zum Einbau beötigt werden. Diese bekommt man sicher günstig im PC-Laden.
Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied ungefähr (in ?)?

? ? ?


----------



## Gizem (12. September 2003)

Der Preisunterschied liegt je nach Grösse der Festplatte und Marke zwischen 35 und 70 Euro.

Ich werde hier über meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (17. September 2003)

ich hatte bisher nur Bulk-festplatten (zumindest waren die NIE in einem bunten Pappkarton verpackt, nur eingeschweißt). Da sind Kabel und Schrauben drin. Eigentlich alles was man zum Einbau braucht. Anleitung braucht man doch auch nicht, die Jumperspezifikation steht eigentlich immer auf der Fesplatte selber.


----------



## Gizem (25. September 2003)

*Eine Bulk-Festplatte eingebaut*

Dank ausführlichen Hilfen hier habe ich eine 120 GB Festplatte der Firma Western Digital für 121 Euro im Internet bestellt - WD1200JB. Sie hat 8 MB Cache. Ich habe die BULK-Version bestellt. Gestern wurde sie geliefert. Ein BULK-Paket beinhaltet nur die Festplatte. Der Einbau war kein Problem. Ich brauchte nur eine Schraube, die ich in meiner Computerteile-Kiste fand. Sie läuft. Software oder andere Kleinteile waren nicht nötig.

Ich danke noch mal Allen.


----------



## Erpel (26. September 2003)

Ne Festplatte mit nur einer Schraube halte ich für ein wenig riskant, aber wenn der nicht bewegt wir sollte es gehn.


----------



## Gizem (26. September 2003)

*Der Dell-PC hat eine Halterung*

Der Hinweis ist berechtigt. Ich habe jedoch einen Dell-PC, der eine Halterung mit 2 Klammern für den schnellen Einbau einer zweiten Festplatte hat. Man/Frau braucht nur eine Schraube. Dadurch wird die Festplatte en drei Stellen "befestigt".


----------



## Erpel (27. September 2003)

Cool


----------

